# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  بهترین برنامه برای برنامه نویسی موبایل

## HOSSEINGHOLI

بهترین برنامه برای برنامه نویسی موبایل چیست؟
البته میخاهم خرجی ان jar باشد

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

در هیچ چیز بهترین وجود ندارد این بستگی به شما دارد.

اما من netbeans را پیشنهاد میکنم و برای پاسکال کارها midletpascal

----------


## ansar_m

> سلام
> 
> در هیچ چیز بهترین وجود ندارد این بستگی به شما دارد.
> 
> اما من netbeans را پیشنهاد میکنم و برای پاسکال کارها midletpascal


رضا جان سلام...

ممکنه مزایا و معایب netbeans رو نسبت به Jbuilder بفرمایید و در کل برنامه نویسی در کدامیک راحت تر  و خوش دست تر می باشد؟

ممنون.

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

netbeans : 

۱- اوپن سورس - نیاز به کرک ندارد
۲- ساده برای شروع
۳- توسط سان سازنده جاوا حمایت می شود
۴- توصیه شده در سان در کتاب آموزشی
۵- توسعه پرسرعت تر
۶- حجم کمتر
۷- برای مبتدیان خوب است.

اما معایب:
۱- سرعت کم - با جاوا نوشته شده
۲- قبلا حتی به ایرانیان سی دی هم رایگان میداد ولی اکنون ...
۳- چیزهایی که jbuilder دارد و کار راه انداز است را ندارد 


در کل من netbeans را پیشنهاد میکنم. خودم به هیچ وجه با jbuilder نتوانسته ام کنار بیایم.

----------


## ansar_m

ممنون...

نظرتون راجع به *این* چیه؟

----------


## rezaTavak

این چیزی نیست که کامل باشد.

فقط بیشتر به ادیتور و ترجمه کننده شباهت دارد.

----------


## Zarghami_A

> سلام
> 
> netbeans : 
> 
> ۱- اوپن سورس - نیاز به کرک ندارد
> ۲- ساده برای شروع
> ۳- توسط سان سازنده جاوا حمایت می شود
> ۴- توصیه شده در سان در کتاب آموزشی
> ۵- توسعه پرسرعت تر
> ...


من وقتی میخواهم netBeans  رو نصب کنم بعد از اینکه Licence Agreement رو میگیرد پیغام زیر رو میدهد آیا میدانید علت چیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

Errors occurred during the installation.
The product bean "fixup" could not be loaded because the following exception occurred: java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: org/netbeans/installer/cluster/PostInstallFixupAction (Unsupported major.minor version 48.0)

----------


## rezaTavak

شما از جاوای jdk قدیمی استفاده میکنید در صورتیکه باید حداقل از نگارش ۱.۴.۸ استفاده کنید. (البته شاید هم نگارش شما این باشد و باید از بالاتر استفاده کنید)

----------


## amirsadeghi

میشه لینک Jdk  و همین نرم افزار معرفی شده رو بزارین

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
منم Netbeans  رو پیشنهاد می کنم چون امکانات فوق العاده ای داره و شرکت های بزرگ ساخت Mobile  مثل  Sony Ericson ازش حمایت می کنند .

----------


## amirsadeghi

لینک دانلود به همراه کرکش رو محبت می کنید

----------


## omid_devil

ممنون از مطالب آموزنده دوستان.اگر میشه لینک دانلود این برنامه netbeans رو بذارید و همچنین کجا میشه به صورت فارسی و قدم به قدم آمورشش رو خواند ؟

----------


## mohammadi001

salam vaght bekheir
dar zamineye mobileprograming mamnoon misham rahnamayi konid
az koja shoro konam ?
ketab?

----------


## soheil_programmer

با سلام
اهالی عزیز این انجمن من علاقه به نوشتن برنامه برای گوشی های سونی اریکسون دارم
اما زبان برنامه نویسی من وی بی است میخواهم بدانم آیا میشود با وی بی اسکریپت هم برای موبایل برنامه نوشت؟
آیا محیط یا کامپایلر خاصی موجود است؟

----------


## danrah

اگر قوانین کپی رایت در ایران اجرا می شد، قطعاً netbeans بهتر بود ون قیمت jbuilder در حدود یک میلیون و پانصد هزار تومانه . ولی الان که آخرین ورژن jbuilder  رو به قیمت 1000 تومان میشه از بازار تهیه کرد...
در کل کار با jbuilder رو ترجیح می دم.

----------


## amirtaji

من يك سوال دارم
كدام زبان برنامه نويسي در حال حاضر با توجه به گسترش سيستم هامل اندرويد خوب هست
من مبتدي هستم و ميخوام تازه شروع كنم
به همين جهت ترجيح ميدم زباني رو انتخاب كنم كه تمام سيستم عامل ها رو پشتيباني كنه و اگر برنامه اي نوشتم كار ناقص نمونه
ويندوز موبايل - سيمبين - اندرويد و جاوا و ...
برنامه هايي كه من ميخوام بنويسم با فايل هاي سيستمي و فايل هي نصب برنامه ها و در كل با اين جور از دسته ها سر و كار داره به همين خاطر برنامه اي معرفي كنيد كه بشه به اين فايل ها دسترسي داشت
يك مثال ساده مثلا برنامه اي كه با اجراش تمام كانتكت شما رو zip و در مموري خارجي قرار ميده
در صورت امكان لينك دانلود و اموزش رو هم قرار بديد ممنون ميشم

----------


## amirtaji

من همچنان منتظر يك جواب يك كلمه اي هستم

----------

